# hair line fracture



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Guys, I made a horible descovery today after school. My baby has a hairline fracture on the upper limb. We'll have to send her into the pro shop or Bowtech itself. Now I pesonaly know what people mean by limb problems.


----------



## Katera RB (Aug 26, 2008)

Man that sucks. Hope you can get er back up and runnin before the season starts. (if it didn't already) How old is your Justice?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

man that suck. ive never had a limb crack, but i hope i dont


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Katera RB said:


> Man that sucks. Hope you can get er back up and runnin before the season starts. (if it didn't already) How old is your Justice?


It's about 10 months old. worst of all, I have not only the factory silencers but limbsavers also on the limbs in the corect place absorbing most of the vibration and shock. Ironic, not even limbsavers could actualy save my limbs. 
ps.stupid hoyts with your stupid 1,000 dry fire proof durability that takes nothing short of an atom bomb to destroy.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

whats wrong with hoyts...at least they live up to there reputation.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just edited my post. I ment it in a joking non harmful way. I'm not actualy bashing Hoyt. In fact I'm trying to save up for one.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry if I made it sound like I was bashing Hoyts. They actualy are some of the nicest bows on the market. :sorry:


----------



## r.connies (Jul 12, 2008)

*I no*

I no my freand i no cracked limbs are ,hart felt.ive just descoverd crack nuber three,of set nuber three.....


----------



## Katera RB (Aug 26, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I just edited my post. I ment it in a joking non harmful way. I'm not actualy bashing Hoyt. In fact I'm trying to save up for one.


I figured you did. Sounds like youd better be gettin that Hoyt soon!! Go with the Katera, they're awsome. How much do you shoot that the limbs have cracked in 10 months? You poor Martin and Bowtech guys and your cracked limbs. What's the deal? I love my "atom bomb proof" limbs.:wink:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> It's about 10 months old. worst of all, I have not only the factory silencers but limbsavers also on the limbs in the corect place absorbing most of the vibration and shock. Ironic, not even limbsavers could actualy save my limbs.
> ps.stupid hoyts with your stupid 1,000 dry fire proof durability that takes nothing short of an atom bomb to destroy.:greenwithenvy:


ya mate i know what your talkin about:tongue: i shoot a trykon.
but then again no STRING IS DRY-FIRE PROOF, and hoyt uses fuse string which costs about as much as new limbs!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

unfortunatly it's covered by warenty so I'm just getting the same replacement limbs and not a new bow. Dagome it
realy as much as new limbs? I have a winner's choice custom bowstring and it was only $50.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

you now i could say something right know but i dont want to start an argument:wink:

i know how you feel i once had my baby snap in half


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> ya mate i know what your talkin about:tongue: i shoot a trykon.
> but then again no STRING IS DRY-FIRE PROOF, and hoyt uses fuse string which costs about as much as new limbs!


ya and fuse strings are JUNK they are the worst i have had i had them on my vulcan and they dont cost as much as new limbs. limbs cost 200$ US and the fuse strings at max arent more than 120$ US


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> unfortunatly it's covered by warenty so I'm just getting the same replacement limbs and not a new bow. Dagome it
> realy as much as new limbs? I have a winner's choice custom bowstring and it was only $50.


so im guessing you dont like the bow or else you wouldnt be complaining about them not giving you a BRAND NEW bow for you limb getting a hairlin crack in it


----------



## Katera RB (Aug 26, 2008)

I got the Fuse strings that came on my Katera. When they need replaced, I'm gettin one custom made by the shop where I got my bow. Custom string any color choices is like 100-112 bucks. No bad IMO


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> you now i could say something right know but i dont want to start an argument:wink:
> 
> i know how you feel i once had my baby snap in half


how on earth did you snap it in half? oouch.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> so im guessing you dont like the bow or else you wouldnt be complaining about them not giving you a BRAND NEW bow for you limb getting a hairlin crack in it


I like my bow alot it's just that there are more I'd like to try. and why did you have to destroy my fantasy land dream? stupid reality.  :wink:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> ya and fuse strings are JUNK they are the worst


i didnt say anything about them bieng the best, frankly i dont give a &%$# about string, its the bow that matters


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> i didnt say anything about them bieng the best, frankly i dont give a &%$# about string, its the bow that matters


but the string will affect the bow in every aspect i was just commenting on the fact that you said they cost almost as much as new limbs thats wrong they dont cost that much


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

u can take it 2 ur local pro shop they are replaceing limbs on all bow older than march


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> u can take it 2 ur local pro shop they are replaceing limbs on all bow older than march


on all generals not on any bow but this bow should be under warranty so he wont have to worry the limbs will be free


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> how on earth did you snap it in half? oouch.


my best,fastest,sweetest shooting longbow snapped


----------

